

Project94 – allocation of 1- and 2-character .org domain names - drx
http://www.project94.org

======
unknownian
.org is fantastic because VeriSign doesn't control it. Though the organization
that controls .org isn't the most benevolent either, but it's a lot better, it
seems.

------
delinka
At first, I am in disbelief about k.org and b.org - I figured KORG would have
acquired the former and some Star Trek fan (or Paramount themselves) would
have acquired the latter. But then I realized that the holders of these
domains were probably asking too much and while there's no infringing content
being hosted, the owners of these marks don't care.

If you're planning on acquiring one of these and hosting anything related to
someone else's "IP," be ready for legal harassment.

~~~
dnautics
I think as a .org, you have to be a nonprofit.

I just offered $1000 to for b.org, to host a nonprofit effort to develop
positronic brains. It's kind of a silly idea of mine, for now, which is why
it's a nonprofit =)

[https://github.com/ityonemo/positronicbrain](https://github.com/ityonemo/positronicbrain)

~~~
wes-exp
Craigslist.org is for-profit. In fact their motto lately seems to be "sue
everyone, because... money"

~~~
dnautics
Wierdly I knew that craigslist was and somehow completely forgot when I made
the parent post. I stand corrected.

~~~
whatusername
patio11's Appointment Reminder is on a .org as well:
[https://www.appointmentreminder.org/](https://www.appointmentreminder.org/)

------
ics
B.ORG is clearly the winner here.

~~~
ante_annum
I assume Paramount will be the winning bidder here.

~~~
dnautics
they'll have to find a compelling nonprofit use for b.org

~~~
cdcarter
No they won't. That's not a provision for registration of a .org. Just a
recommendation.

~~~
ics
> [...] a large company conducting educational campaigns [...]

Correct that it won't necessarily have to be nonprofit, but in this case there
is a selection process beyond just a credit card. My first thought if they
apply is some sort of Make-A-Wish with a sci-fi orientation or some sort of
tech/cinema/cinema-tech scholarship org.

------
sarreph
I take it that you have to either be: quite special, or immensely well-funded,
to apply for one of these gems?

~~~
anigbrowl
Both.

 _these names will be made available to registrants who not only reflect the
core attributes of the .ORG domain but also reinforce the trust and value of
the .ORG brand._

And if there's no price, you can't afford it.

~~~
pyrocat
I'm guessing my $50 offer for z.org to become a dedicated fan site for Jean
Baptiste Emanuel Zorg won't fly then? Fuck it, submitted an application
anyway.

~~~
PavlovsCat
Speaking of fly, does anyone want to sponsor me? I'd like to make a family
friendly counterpart to [http://dont-fuck-with-the-b.org/](http://dont-fuck-
with-the-b.org/) to occasionally 'blog' (= post links I saw elsewhere) about
bee colony collapse disorder, which I haven't gotten around to in years now,
but will do soon; I feel that owning b.org would be just the thing to kick my
motivation over the threshold. I think it also really meshes with the stated
goal of strengthening the trust in .org domains, so please kindly consider my
offer of you paying lots of money for me to have b.org. Thanks! ^^

------
mmphosis
_Project94 is the allocation of 94 1-2 character .ORG domain names_

but at the moment, there are only 35 available at
[http://www.project94.org/contactus/](http://www.project94.org/contactus/)

    
    
      0.ORG
      1.ORG
      2.ORG
      3.ORG
      4.ORG
      5.ORG
      6.ORG
      7.ORG
      8.ORG
      9.ORG
      A.ORG
      B.ORG
      C.ORG
      D.ORG
      E.ORG
      F.ORG
      G.ORG
      H.ORG
      I.ORG
      J.ORG
      K.ORG
      L.ORG
      M.ORG
      N.ORG
      O.ORG
      P.ORG
      Q.ORG
      R.ORG
      S.ORG
      T.ORG
      U.ORG
      V.ORG
      Y.ORG
      Z.ORG
      ZQ.ORG

~~~
opminion
No w.org, for Wikipedia?

------
sker
T.ORG should go to the Tor Project.

------
jaredsohn
I was curious about single-character non-.org domains and found this to be an
interesting read: [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Single-letter_second-
level_doma...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Single-letter_second-level_domain)

Essentially, before Project94, all single-letter domains in .com/.org/.net
were reserved except for those that existed in 1993 (i.net, q.com, q.net,
x.com, x.org, z.com). Nissan (famous for not owning nissan.com) owns z.com and
has a Z series of cars but doesn't use it.

------
juretriglav
Registered for the s.org with
[http://www.sciencegist.com](http://www.sciencegist.com), free and open source
project that aims to bring scientific papers closer to everyone. Offered a
fair chunk of money too, but I'm sure it's not going to be enough. Quite
silly, these domain name wars :)

------
spicyj
I can't tell from the page how much these cost. The linked page seems to
suggest that they might be free for the right organization, but if you go to
one of the domain pages, there's an "Offer Amount" text box.

~~~
logicallee
Does GoDaddy strike you as the kind of organization that would give away a
2-letter .org domain out of the goodness of their hearts?

This whole "project" strikes me as a way for GoDaddy to charitywash a campaign
to sell some squatter's (eNom) 1- and 2-character domains. Naturally the
"right organizations" will be Fortune 50 companies or VC-backed startups;
which is why we're reading about it here, I imagine.

~~~
erichurkman
The domains were not squatted. The .ORG registry never permitted 1 or 2 letter
.ORG domains to be registered until now.

~~~
markdown
[http://wp.org](http://wp.org)

~~~
jpatokal
Also: [http://of.org/](http://of.org/)

Which also appears to be a squatter, only a deeply weird one. (Watch the logo
animation: "Old Age Foundation"? "Orphanage Foundation"?!)

------
eksith
It would be appropriate if 0.org went to
[http://www.zeroproject.org](http://www.zeroproject.org)

------
markdown
wp.org belongs to a squatter. Would have been nice in the hands of the
Wordpress Foundation.

~~~
jpatokal
I'd nominate it for Wikipedia.

~~~
markdown
wikipedia should have w.org

